# Fs: Mb Cpu Vc Hdd Ps



## SonnieP

*FS:  Motherboard, CPU w/ HS and Fan, Video Card, Power Supply NEW LOWER PRICE!*

After upgrading one of our computers I have the following for sale… *will ship UPS to lower 48 *.  CPU with heatsink and fan are still attached to MB and all items are packaged in boxes that new items came in and then all those boxes are in one larger box.  Obviously the boxes will not be labeled correctly.

Paypal with verified address.


Gigabyte GA-K8N-Pro nForce 3 150 Chipset MB with CD

AMD Athlon 64 3000+ CPU with Heatsink and Thermaltake Fan

Gigabyte nVidia GeForce Fx 5200 Video Card with CD

Maxtor Diamondmax Plus 9 80GB SATA 150 HDD with SATA Driver on Floppy

Aopen ATX-350GU Power Supply

All items a little over a year old.  I’m not really sure what they are worth but I figure $250 is a fair asking price for everything.  This price includes standard UPS ground shipping.  

*Price lowered to $225 shipped for everything!*

You can see images at the following two links:

http://www.snapbug.ws/images/puter01.jpg 

http://www.snapbug.ws/images/puter02.jpg


----------



## flame1117

How much for just the CPU, the CPU+mobo and the HD seperatly. If your willing to sell seperate.

And hwo much would it be for those sepaerate, because I dont think i have the money to buy all of them(a little low right now)


----------



## SonnieP

Well my price is basically based on the CPU MB and HDD with the VC and PS being sort of thrown in.  I'd really rather not separate if at all possible... unless we can find someone to buy what you don't want and come up with how to split it up price wise.  I really don't know on the prices... I just kind of jerked a figure out of the air and felt like it was really reasonble for everything combined.


----------



## flame1117

Let me know if you are ever willing to split up, or find a buyer for the other parts then


----------



## SonnieP

10-4


----------



## kof2000

too bad you aint shipping to the higher 2 states


----------



## SonnieP

You want to pay for the extra cost?


----------



## thenoodpoopler

can you do $150 shipped for:

Gigabyte GA-K8N-Pro nForce 3 150 Chipset MB with CD

AMD Athlon 64 3000+ CPU with Heatsink and Thermaltake Fan


----------



## SonnieP

Okay... I don't know if I could get $100 for the other by itself.  How about $165 and I'll have to offer that to flame1117 first to be fair.  I'll PM him in case he doesn't have this thread subscribed.  If he doesn't respond shortly then I will offer same to you.

Does that sound fair?  Yes, No, Maybe?


----------



## thenoodpoopler

k get back to me if he falls.


----------



## SonnieP

10-4


----------



## flame1117

I just ordered 60$'s of fish shipped to my door haha, You can sell it to him, I don't mind.


----------



## thenoodpoopler

could you add in the video card?  what would you want for that? 
get back to me with the total for cpu/mobo/vid card

thanks.


----------



## SonnieP

Video Card TOO???  p9q)&  %#ty8g y]88  9zz7  8(_&^  #(Heh[  h[vb789

mAN... you drive a hard bargain.  How's about $175 shipped with the video card.  I think I'm still going to have a hard time getting $75 for the HDD and PS.  You are gonna leave me hangin' with those two pieces.

I think this is very fair.


----------



## thenoodpoopler

175 shipped sounds good! get back to me at scott_groenwold@hotmail.com with all ur info.

thanks.


----------



## SonnieP

Sent you e-mail.


----------



## thenoodpoopler

ok boys and girls.

The Cpu/Mobo/Vid are mine!!  SonnieP i emailed you back, check ur mail!


----------



## SonnieP

Okay... please be sure to read *



			will ship UPS to lower 48
		
Click to expand...

*
I cannot ship to Canada.

Also I prefer Paypal and shipping to a verified address.

*I have dropped the price to $225 shipped for everything!  SHIPPED VIA UPS GROUND TO U.S. LOWER 48 ONLY! PLEASE!*

Thanks!  Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## thenoodpoopler

i would have paid extra shipping costs yo.  but free up, this sh*t aint mine now


----------



## bucfanmike

pm sent


----------



## bucfanmike

ill take mobo/cpu at the pm price u gave me. email me info and i will paypal you on friday


----------



## flame1117

Bump, So the deleted free mac thread doesn't show for the last page...


----------



## manoftroy33

how much for just the video card shipped to phoenix, AZ zip 85248


----------



## SonnieP

How about $35


----------



## manoftroy33

did u sell the mb and processor yet? im willing to go for everything...


----------



## SonnieP

It's all still available.

You have a PM.


----------

